# Benrus 1966 US Military watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just bought this :










Does anybody know if this would be Vietnam issue and how rare it is ?


----------



## miked (Apr 22, 2003)

Dont know myself but try NEDS MIL-W-46374 info site undser 'galleries' on MWR , your old pals !!!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Roy

Not really a lot I know about US mil watches - any pics of the back ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

p.s. I'm guessing that it's a DTU-2A/P ??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You are joking Mike ? Can't bring myself to even go there and look.

Yes Foggy you are correct it is a DTU-2A/P.


----------



## miked (Apr 22, 2003)

What , not even a sneaky peek now and then ???

Must say that it is a nice looking watch , I have a similar dialed 1988 Hamilton .

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nope not even a peek,


----------

